# Matriz de led 5x7 en serie



## diegogui (Sep 9, 2010)

Hola gente tengo que hacer un cartel de publicidad utilizando la matiz de 5x7 ... varias de ellas conectadas entre si , yo estoy programamdo en picbasic y proteus. estuve viendo que muchos utilizan 74HC164 , pero no como conectar varios y como se programa junto con un pic16f874a.

desde ya muchas gracias 

saludos

diego


----------



## Dilson Barragan (Jul 22, 2011)

Hola viejo Diego; lo mejor es multiplexar la matriz y usar un registro de corrimiento 74hc164; pero lo mejor es que uses freescale, son mejores y mas faciles de trabajar, para ese trabajillo puedes usar un jk3


Saludos....


----------

